# May 68 Orange Krate



## mcmfw2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Fresh out of the detail booth ...


----------



## videoranger (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice. Orange Krate's are my favorite Krate. Great detailing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful job. I only have one muscle bike on my "hit list" and that is it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Connor (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks like a totally different bike! Great Job detailing it! 
-Connor


----------



## schwinnray (Nov 13, 2016)

think you need to detail the wall and sidewalk next


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 14, 2016)

That's the back up wall..... lol my main shoot was blocked off.....


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Kool Orange !!!


----------

